# Good Upgrades for an 03 ram single cab?



## bassmaster0912 (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a base ram 1500 single cab. all stock. Im in highschool and im looking for some things that could make it a little mean. thinking about leveling it. what are some other upgrades yall think would look nice??


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 25, 2017)

Is it 4WD or 2WD?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 25, 2017)

I like the grill insets available on ebay other sites.  The mesh/stainless stuff.  But there are lots of options to customize your truck for a just a few bucks.

And nothing like window tint if you don't already have some.


----------



## chadf (Feb 4, 2017)

Your in high school, save your money for repair bills.
Drive and maintain it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 4, 2017)

chadf said:


> Your in high school, save your money for repair bills.
> Drive and maintain it.



Listen to this man. 



			
				TopherAndTick said:
			
		

> I like the grill insets available on ebay other sites. The mesh/stainless stuff. But there are lots of options to customize your truck for a just a few bucks.
> 
> And nothing like window tint if you don't already have some.



Also listen to this guy.

You want to customize your vehicle a little, I get it, we've all been there. Do some of the little things, seat covers, stereo, speakers, etc., but don't throw your away money on suspension parts and things that just make the truck more unreliable. Waste it on girls, you'll have more fun...

If you just have to spend some money, a jonboat always looks nice as a pickup-truck accessory...


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> If you just have to spend some money, a jonboat always looks nice as a pickup-truck accessory...



That good advise right there


----------



## WayneB (Feb 5, 2017)

LED lightbars, wired to different switch than driving lights, you may not always want em on.
An '03 probably has oxidized headlights, you can find replacements on Amazon with LED accents (standard lamps, not HID) and LED taillight housings.

You could go cheaper and get a topper and an air mattress for them ladies...


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 5, 2017)

Lol at Wayne b


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 5, 2017)

WayneB said:


> LED lightbars, wired to different switch than driving lights, you may not always want em on.
> An '03 probably has oxidized headlights, you can find replacements on Amazon with LED accents (standard lamps, not HID) and LED taillight housings.
> 
> You could go cheaper and get a topper and an air mattress for them ladies...



LOL LOL LOL,,,, X2 on the air mattress,,,, or get a long bed,,,, with an air mattress,,,,


----------

